# Looking for info on this ladies hawthorne bike



## npence (Jul 18, 2009)

I just bought this bike and I would like to know the year and what model it is.I would like to know all about the bike before i start the restoration of the bike and if you see that im missing some parts and you have what I need let me know. if you have any info or parts for this bike it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 19, 2009)

I believe yours is a 1940-42 from the sprocket and chainguard style. It was made by the Cleveland Welding Co., while the bulk of Hawthornes were made by Snyder. Looks like you have all the hard to find stuff like the tank, skirt guards, and headlight. There have been a few rechromed sprockets like yours on ebay lately. Here's a similar Hawthorne I have:


----------

